
Do 'Hackers' look back 10 years and realise how wrong they were? - PaulRose
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=34057<p>2016 Facebook revenue: £27.64bn.<p>Not trying to troll. Valuations are often ridiculous and bloated. But when it pays off....
======
microwavecamera
entrepreneur != hacker

